# 69 Impala dash/interior work



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

I got a 69 vert impala and I just wanna get some ideas for my interior. Anyone wanna share some pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Jun 3 2007, 06:16 PM~8034730
> *I got a 69 vert impala and I just wanna get some ideas for my interior. Anyone wanna share some pics? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop69_@Jun 3 2007, 06:16 PM~8034730
> *I got a 69 vert impala and I just wanna get some ideas for my interior. Anyone wanna share some pics? :biggrin:
> *


Anyone?  uffin: :dunno: uffin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

POST PICS OF THE INTERIOR SO WE KNOW WHAT WE ARE WORKING WITH


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 14 2007, 11:25 PM~8108820
> *POST PICS OF THE INTERIOR SO WE KNOW WHAT WE ARE WORKING WITH
> *


I sure will...as soon as I can get a hold of a camera :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

here is a 69 we did in Black.


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Jun 21 2007, 05:39 AM~8146506
> *here is a 69 we did in Black.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Damn homie, that's pretty clean. Nice and simple, but the Impala logo really sets it off. Thank's for the pics. How's the dash look?


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

just stock, he has a mural on his glovebox that turned out pretty good.........overall the car is pretty clean. thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

i thinks its pretty clean for stock interior i would get it shampo in detailed in keep it like that.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

here you go...69 impala ~ lifestyle c.c.


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 23 2007, 06:15 PM~8163080
> *here you go...69 impala ~ lifestyle c.c.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! That's clean. Do you know how much time and $$$ that took? I'd love to do something similar to that for my dash. :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

shit probably about 10 grand...!!!


----------



## Drop69 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 26 2007, 04:46 AM~8177529
> *shit probably about 10 grand...!!!
> *


 :cheesy: I wouldn't dought that! I like the console too. Looks like you can sit back and just ride. uffin:


----------

